# Toro CCR2450 Pull cord repair?



## Rodz72ss (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys so I went to start my snowblower and my cord snapped, is this an easy repair where do I begin? any help would e greatly appreciated


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

My hero Donnyboy has a great video on how to do it.
I had mine shred and followed his advice and it was no problem...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You may want to look for a YouTube video to familiarize yourself with the process. It is easy once you have seen someone else do it, and hard to explain without a video. The hard part is getting the right tension on the rope, and i usually do that by cutting a little notch in the pulley to be able to wind the rope up. That may be enough of a hint to help you if you cannot find a video. Do not - repeat, do not - take the pulley off of the housing that holds it. The 1st time I did one, I did that, and you end up with an un-sprung flat spring that will require you and my wife to hold things together ! Plus, you will raise your voices at each other. It seemed like the easy way to do it, but it wasn't. Look for a video first. Oh, you may not need my wife's help if you were born with four hands. 

Good luck.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

on those 2 stroke machines you pretty much half to rip the entire back end of the machine off


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You'll h


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've seen quite a few CCR 2450/3650s with cords that are frayed about 2 inches from the pull handle, including the 3650 GTS from 2003 that I just picked up. 

Luckily for me, I was able to cut out the worn section before it completely snapped. It would have been the pits to drill out the rivets. 

Here's a 2450 that uses nuts on studs though. Hopefully yours will as well!

https://newdoorknobs.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/snowblower-repair-101/


----------

